# günstige atmungsaktive Regenjacke bzw. wasserdichte Softshell?



## GibsonLesPaul (13. Juli 2011)

Hi,

gibt es denn gute Regenjacken, die wirklich atmungsaktiv sind?
Ich kenne es nur von meiner billigen LIDL-Jacke, dass man zwar vorm Regen geschützt ist, aber innen so sehr schwitzt, dass man trotzdem pitsch-nass ist.

Dachte auch schon an Softshells, da mir das Material sehr gefällt und die wohl auch wasser"abweisend" meistens sein sollen, aber so richtig glaube ich da nicht dran.

Hat wer von euch Erfahrungen was wasserfeste/dichte Jacken angeht, die man auch einfach mal als Windbreaker im Sommer Abends etc. nutzen kann?

Am besten so günstig wie möglich, bzw. in der Preisklasse in der es halt anfängt 

Dankeschön!!!


----------



## Hacklschorsch (17. Juli 2011)

Hi,
günstig ist nicht immer gut....
ich habe sowohl eine Softshell ungefüttert von Haglöfs für ca. 120 Euro und eine dünne Regenjacke ebenfalls von Haglöfs (bekommst du im Internet schon für 139 Euronen). Die zweitere ist kpl. dicht, hat eine Kapuze (Helmkompatibel) und ein sehr geringes Packmass. Hab ich immer im Rucksack dabei. 
DIe Softshell ist wasserabweisend, also für einen kleinen Schauer ok, mehr aber auch nicht. 
Es gibt dichte Softshells, die sind aber nicht mehr "günstig". 
Ich hatte auch eine Regenjacke von Platzangst, die ist etwas schwerer (für Freeridetouren) und toll ausgestattet - kannste auch bzw. zum Skifahren anziehen.... 
Das wären meine Tips. 
Gruß
HS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (17. Juli 2011)

Hacklschorsch schrieb:


> Hi,
> günstig ist nicht immer gut....
> ich habe sowohl eine Softshell ungefüttert von Haglöfs für ca. 120 Euro und eine dünne Regenjacke ebenfalls von Haglöfs (bekommst du im Internet schon für 139 Euronen). Die zweitere ist kpl. dicht, hat eine Kapuze (Helmkompatibel) und ein sehr geringes Packmass. Hab ich immer im Rucksack dabei.
> DIe Softshell ist wasserabweisend, also für einen kleinen Schauer ok, mehr aber auch nicht.
> ...



Moin,
wie hiess denn die Jacke von Platzangst?

Grüsse!


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (17. Juli 2011)

Ich habe gestern eine alte Bekannte getroffen, welche Outdoor-Sportlerin und ErlebnisPädagogin ist. 
In ihrem "Verein" haben sie sich bisher immer Jacken von Vaude oder Salewa mit ihrem Logo bedrucken lassen. 
Da diese "Outdoor-Firmen" aber anscheinend vom Preis/Leistungs - Verhältnis her zu teuer sein steigen viele Outdooraktivitäten-Anbieter mit ihrer Ausrüstung jetzt auf:

Engelbert und Strauss um.

Wohl eher bekannt als Bauarbeiterklamotte, aber anscheinend im Outdoorbereich auch nützlich.

Vielleicht wage ich es mal?!


----------



## Hacklschorsch (17. Juli 2011)

wie hiess denn die Jacke von Platzangst?

in diesem Jahr heisst sie Trailtech - vorher Ventec (2010er Modell zur Zeit bei Bikemailorder für 99 Tacken!) 
Gruß
HS


----------



## Hacklschorsch (17. Juli 2011)

die Engelberth Strauss Klamotten sind sehr gut und robust - allerdings nicht im Geringsten atmungsaktiv (naja, laut Beschreibung schon...)


----------



## hempblend (17. Juli 2011)

jeantex macht gute Regenjacken um 100EUR. Bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (21. Juli 2011)

Hm, irgendwie komm ich auf keinen grünen Zweig. 

Was ist denn nun die beste Variante, um sich nicht tot zu schwitzen, aber auch vor Regenschauern sicher zu sein und dabei noch möglichst günstig zu bleiben?


----------



## Hofbiker (21. Juli 2011)

hempblend schrieb:


> jeantex macht gute Regenjacken um 100EUR. Bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner.



Sag leise Servus!

Jeantex Wirklich Schade!


----------



## 122kg (21. Juli 2011)

hempblend schrieb:


> jeantex macht gute Regenjacken um 100EUR. Bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner.


 

wenn die gute Regenjacken gemacht hätten, wären die nicht Konkurs gegangen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Juli 2011)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie komm ich auf keinen grünen Zweig.
> 
> Was ist denn nun die beste Variante, um sich nicht tot zu schwitzen, aber auch vor Regenschauern sicher zu sein und dabei noch möglichst günstig zu bleiben?



Geht nicht.
Selbst mit sackteuren Hightechjacken wirst Du bei stärkerer körperlicher Belastung entweder schwitzen oder bei Regen nass.
Du musst Dich entscheiden, ob Du lieber in Kauf nimmst, etwas Regen abzubekommen (dann nur eine wasserabweisende Jacke, gut bei Schauern, schlecht bei langem heftigem Regen) oder zu schwitzen (in einer guten Membranjacke vielleicht etwas weniger als in einer Plastiktüte, aber auch da noch ein wenig).
Bei letzterem mal nach Angeboten mit Event oder gewissen Goremembranen suchen. Dermizax ist meines Wissens auch ganz brauchbar. Sowas z.B.
Ideal noch, wenn es Reißverschlüsse zur Unterarmbelüftung gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusler (21. Juli 2011)

Ich habe eine schwarze Weste von ebgelbert und Strauss und trage sie gerne wenn es zu warm für ne richtige Jacke ist.  Die Qualität ist super nur atmungsaktiv ist sie leider überhaupt nicht!


----------



## alet08 (22. Juli 2011)

Ich bin mit dieser Vaude ganz zufrieden: regendicht und die Atmungsaktivitaet ist rudimentaer vorhanden. Da ich auch bei Regen trails fahre ist mir das P/L-Verhälltnis schon wichtig, da eine kaputte 250E-Jacke in meinen Geldbeutel ein relativ großes Loch risse.

Alex


----------



## napstarr (22. Juli 2011)

Die Vaude Sled hat leider nur 2 Lagen.
Die Spray Jacket II vom selben Hersteller kostet etwas mehr, hat allerdings 2,5 Lagen und ist damit auch halbwegs rucksacktauglich (da sich die Membran nicht gleich kaputtreibt).


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (22. Juli 2011)

Ich denke ich werde mir jetzt ne Softshell kaufen und wenns richtig schüttet meine Lidl-Tüte, äh, Lidl-Regenjacke drüber ziehen.
300 Euro für ne Jacke auszugeben, die dann nicht mal gescheit Atmungsaktiv ist sehe ich nicht ein. Trotzdem danke für eure Anregungen!


----------



## alet08 (22. Juli 2011)

napstarr schrieb:


> Die Vaude Sled hat leider nur 2 Lagen.
> Die Spray Jacket II vom selben Hersteller kostet etwas mehr, hat allerdings 2,5 Lagen und ist damit auch halbwegs rucksacktauglich (da sich die Membran nicht gleich kaputtreibt).



Die ist mir aber vom Packmaß her zu voluminös.


----------



## Board-Raider (22. Juli 2011)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde mir jetzt ne Softshell kaufen und wenns richtig schüttet meine Lidl-Tüte, äh, Lidl-Regenjacke drüber ziehen.
> 300 Euro für ne Jacke auszugeben, die dann nicht mal gescheit Atmungsaktiv ist sehe ich nicht ein. Trotzdem danke für eure Anregungen!


 
so hab ich das auch vor.
bleibt nur die Frage welche Softshell jacke!?

als regenjacke irgendein "Kondom" das sich super kompakt zusammenwickel lässt wäre ideal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GibsonLesPaul (22. Juli 2011)

Ich werde heute mal zum Stadler fahren und schauen was die da haben, denke aber dass ich im Vaude Store landen werd und mir da ne gescheite hol. Brauch sie ja nicht nur zum biken, sondern auch für Outdoor Excursionen, joggen, etc etc.

Teilweise verlangen die Hersteller ja sogar ein Haufen Kohle für diese "Kondome"...total unverständlich. Wenn das eh nur Plastiktüten sind tuns auch die Eigenmarken der Discounter, Kaufhäuser etc. - sofern sie Formtechnisch passen!


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

dem Wort/Funktion "Atmungsaktiv" wird sehr viel Beachtung geschenkt
Kein Material der Welt schaft so schnell die Körperfeuchtigkeit nach drausen, wie man sie beim Sport produziert.
Deshalb sollte man genau überlegen, was man will
Will ich von außen trocken bleiben, oder von innen

Wenn man von außen trocken bleiben will, wird man zwangsläufig von innen über die Zeit feucht/naß.

Dazu kommt, dass bei der Membrane der Temp. unterschied zwischen außen und innen signifikant sein muss, dass die Funktion richtig funktioniert.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (22. Juli 2011)

Das Problem ist aber anscheinend, dass "Günstige" Membranen die Feuchtigkeit viel zu schlecht abtransportieren. Teurere sind da besser, aber leider derart teuer, dass man sich kaum traut diese Jacken anzuziehen.
Da gehe ich lieber den Kompromiss ein und ziehen erst wenns richtig schüttet ne Plastikfolie an und fahre ansonsten mit ner guten Softshell, die immernoch 10 mal "atmungsaktiver" ist als eine 300 Euro teure "Regen"-Jacke


----------



## CrossX (22. Juli 2011)

Sobald die Luftfeuchtigkeit außerhalb der Jacke höher ist als unter der Jacke, hat eh jede noch so atmungsaktive Jacke verloren. 

Ich hab mal in eine sauteure Regenjacke investiert. Selbst in der schwitzt man noch genug. 
Die Platzangst Ventec ist auch ne super Jacke wenn man es etwas weiter geschnitten mag. Aber ist auch schon sehr warm und eher für den Spätherbst bis Winter zu empfehlen.


----------



## -Wally- (22. Juli 2011)

Hi,

also grundsÃ¤tzlich wÃ¼rde ich mal sagen, dass eine gute Softshelljacke (gut ist bei Softshells meiner Erfahrung nach vÃ¶llig preisunabhÃ¤ngig!!!) immer eine feine Sache ist, aber zum biken ist das eher etwas fÃ¼r den Winter.
Als kleines Schlechtwetterrettungspaket habe ich immer einen dÃ¼nnen und leichten Windbreaker von Vaude im Bikerucksack.
Das Teil hat damals ca. 70â¬ gekostet hat zwar keine Kapuze, aber einen recht eng geschnittenen Kragen wodurch nichts reinsuppt. An bestimmten Stellen hat die Jacke, die recht figurnah geschnitten ist auch entlÃ¼ftungsÃ¶ffnungen, wodurch die AtmungsaktivitÃ¤t hervorragend ist! 
Das ganze ist zwar nur als Windbreaker ausgewiesen aber ich bin damit schon mehrfach, auch Ã¼ber lÃ¤ngere Zeit im Regen unterwegs gewesen und da kam noch nichts durch.

Das Teil kann man Ã¼brigens auch zur Weste umbauen und zu einer kleinen GÃ¼rteltasche zusammenpacken, ist also leicht und immer dabei.

FÃ¼r den bikelosen Outdooreinsatz, vorallem fÃ¼rs Hochgebirge, habe ich mir auch mal eine 3 lagen Hardshell besorgt, ein absolut geniales Teil, welches vor jeglichem Wettereinfluss schÃ¼tzt, aber da ist die Investition einfach grÃ¶Ãer, also wÃ¼rde ich sagen...ein leichter, luftiger, wasserabeisender Windbreaker reicht in den allermeisten FÃ¤llen.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (22. Juli 2011)

War heute im Vaude Store und hab mir eine VAUDE Gravit Jacket gekauft. Sehr sehr dünnes Softshell Material mit Windproof 80 Material, das noch etwas wind durchlässt und somit auch besser "atmet". Runtergesetzt von 120 auf 84 , da kann man nichts sagen.


----------



## CrossX (22. Juli 2011)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> War heute im Vaude Store und hab mir eine VAUDE Gravit Jacket gekauft. Sehr sehr dünnes Softshell Material mit Windproof 80 Material, das noch etwas wind durchlässt und somit auch besser "atmet". Runtergesetzt von 120 auf 84 , da kann man nichts sagen.



Poste mal schnellstmöglich Erfahrungen mit der Jacke. Meine Freundin will sich die Damenversion  davon holen. Auch als Sommer/Übergangsjacke. Im Laden wirkte die brutal dünn. Aber bei Vaude heißt das ja nichts


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (22. Juli 2011)

Sorry, das kann noch etwas dauern. Die hatten genau meine Größe nicht mehr da und müssen sie bestellen. D.h. ich werde die Jacke erst Ende nächster Woche mein Eigen nennen können


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Juli 2011)

Wenn's richtig regnet, wirst Du darin wahrscheinlich absaufen. Aber als Windjacke (auch beim Wandern oder Klettern) könnte mir die auch gefallen. Schreib bitte mal etwas dazu, wenn Du sie hast.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (22. Juli 2011)

wenns richtig schifft geh ich auch nicht biken. Und falls es mal anfangen sollte während ich schon unterwegs bin zieh ich halt ne billige Lidl-Regenjacke drüber 

Ich berichte sobald es was zu berichten gibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (23. Juli 2011)

softshell plus regenjacke ist dann aber eher sauna-feeling


----------



## CrossX (23. Juli 2011)

Meine Freundin hat sich die Vaude heute geholt. Wirklich extrem leichte Softshell. Aber sie meinte beim ersten Windstoss schon, das gefühlt nix durchkommt. 
Die Jacke ist natürlich nur wasserabweisend und wird wohl keinem größeren Regenschauer stand halten. Dafür ist es die perfekte Windjacke im Sommer. 
Für Regen muss dann wie weiter oben geschrieben noch ne dünne Regenjacke mit. Oder eben unterstellen. 
Aber teure atmungsaktive Regenjacken haben mich bis jetzt nicht ansatzweise überzeugt. Man schwitzt überall drunter. Egal wie teuer.


----------



## kraft_werk (23. Juli 2011)

Hi!

Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit den ALP-X sachen von Gore?

Hält die Jacke einem gestandenen Regenschauer stand?


----------



## Bikeschreck (23. Juli 2011)

Ich nutze Softshell nur in der Zeit von Herbst bis Frühjahr, da es mir beim Biken sonst zu warm ist. Die Wasserdichtigkeit ist schon begrenzt, aber vom Bäcker bis nach Hause reicht es. Da ich fast das ganze Jahr mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahre, habe ich auch für jedes Wetter die entsprechende Ausrüstung. Zur Zeit nutze ich über dem Trikot eine Vaude Mens Drop Jacked 2 (Regenjacke und die Short dazu), welche angeblich atmungsaktiv sein sollen. Wasserdicht sind sie alle mal, aber ich tropfe von innen auch. Macht mir aber nichts aus, da es wichtig ist, dass man bei der Abfahrt nicht nass ist, sonst friert man gleich. Am wohlsten fühlt man sich in ihr mit Funktionsunterhemd mit langen Ärmeln, da klebt nichts an den Armen.
Als Windjacke nutze ich die Vaude Mens Dundee Classic mir abnehmbaren Ärmeln, die hält den kalten Fahrtwind morgens gut ab.
Wichtig ist das Zwiebelprinzip je nach Temperatur, doch ohne Schwitzen geht es bei Regen nicht ab.
Da hilft auch kein teures Gore, ausser man bikt mit einem E-Bike.


----------



## CrossX (23. Juli 2011)

Ich finde gerade für Schmuddelwetter im Herbst und Winter eine Hardshelljacke viel angenehmer. Wenn sie ein paar sinnvolle Belüftungsöffnungen hat trägt sie sich besser als ne Softshell und bietet wesentlich besseren Wetterschutz.


----------



## Michalis (26. Juli 2011)

Ich stimme zu


----------



## smerles (26. Juli 2011)

Ich bin mal frech und klinke mich hier ein anstatt ein neues Thema aufzumachen. Ich suche gute, nicht zwangsläufig günstige (Softshell-)Jacken für alle Jahreszeiten die ich sowohl zum biken als auch im Alltag verwenden kann. Beim intersport eybl hat man mir das hier vorgeschlagen, war aber wegen der nicht abnehmbaren Kapuze nicht sicher ob es die richtige ist und habs erstmal im Laden gelassen.
Da ich sowohl für Herbst/Winter als auch Frühling/Sommer neue Austattung benötige werden es wohl mehrere Jacken werden, oder?

Als zweite Empfehlung / Ergänzung dazu suche ich noch nach einer Regenjacke die sich gut verpacken lässt um für den Notfall immer was dabei zu haben. Wien ist doch erstaunlich regnerisch.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (26. Juli 2011)

CrossX, ist deine Freundin auch schon in einen Regen gekommen? Oder sonstige praktische Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## CrossX (27. Juli 2011)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> CrossX, ist deine Freundin auch schon in einen Regen gekommen? Oder sonstige praktische Erfahrungen gemacht?



Ne, sie ist noch nicht zum biken gekommen (Schichtdienst). Aber heute Abend ist ne Tour geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Juli 2011)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gibt es denn gute Regenjacken, die wirklich atmungsaktiv sind?
> Ich kenne es nur von meiner billigen LIDL-Jacke, dass man zwar vorm Regen geschÃ¼tzt ist, aber innen so sehr schwitzt, dass man trotzdem pitsch-nass ist.
> ...



Gegen Regen kann ich diese *bezahlbare* empfehlen..atmungsaktiv ist sie auch:
http://www.karstadt.de/Alex/Herren-...&pfad=2973+884197+748244+866242+748256+887572
Fahr sie seit Januar, hab sie fÃ¼r 45â¬ gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Wirklich gute Funktion. Hat optisch sehr viel Ãhnlichkeit mit Vaude ;-) 

Von Softshell bei Dauerregen halte ich nichts. Da saugt sich das Material zu sehr auf.


----------



## smerles (27. Juli 2011)

Hacklschorsch schrieb:


> Hi,
> günstig ist nicht immer gut....
> ich habe sowohl eine Softshell ungefüttert von Haglöfs für ca. 120 Euro und eine dünne Regenjacke ebenfalls von Haglöfs (bekommst du im Internet schon für 139 Euronen). Die zweitere ist kpl. dicht, hat eine Kapuze (Helmkompatibel) und ein sehr geringes Packmass. Hab ich immer im Rucksack dabei.
> DIe Softshell ist wasserabweisend, also für einen kleinen Schauer ok, mehr aber auch nicht.
> ...



Wie bist du auf Haglöfs gekommen bzw. welcher Onlineshop wär da zu empfehlen?
Und warum "hattest" du eine Jacke von Platzangst?

Ich will mit möglichst wenig verschiedenen Jacken ein breites Einsatzspektrum abdecken (Alltag, Laufen, Biken) und wär daher für Tipps sehr dankbar 

Störem die Kapuzen eigentlich gar nicht wenns grad nicht regnet?


----------



## Aldar (27. Juli 2011)

für die kalte jahreszeit: Gore Tool II ( auch beim wandern super ) 
für die frischeren tage:  Vaude dundee windbreaker 
und für den regen : billige sport scheck eigenmarke typ plastiktüte ( OCK )


----------



## rigger (27. Juli 2011)

Also ich bin mit meiner Platzangst deflector super zufrieden, hatte die in PDS mit und hat den regen draußen gehalten und man hat nicht zu sehr geschwitzt. mussten aber auch nicht viel bergauf treten, daher kann ich dazu keine aussagen machen.


----------



## wildermarkus (1. August 2011)

@ Gibsonlespaul

Wie fallen denn die größen aus bei der Gravit?

Die Jacke würde mir auch gefallen.
Welche farbe hast geholt?
Ist das blau so hell wie auf den Bildern?


Gruß


----------



## kangal (3. August 2011)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie komm ich auf keinen grünen Zweig.
> 
> Was ist denn nun die beste Variante, um sich nicht tot zu schwitzen, aber auch vor Regenschauern sicher zu sein und dabei noch möglichst günstig zu bleiben?



Zuhause bleiben!
Biste trocken und kost nix 

Im Ernst: Selbst unter der teuersten Goretex Klamotte bist Du patschnass, wenn Du im erhöhten Pulsbereich fährst oder insgesamt zu warm angezogen bist.
Eine gute Regenjacke soll kein Wasser reinlassen - auch nicht in die Taschen. Das leistet meine Gore Alp-X (230 E's) über Stunden zuverlässig. Vaude für fuffzich Euro versagt dagegen schon nach 30 Minuten Schauer. (Reissverschlüsse undicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kangal (3. August 2011)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit den ALP-X sachen von Gore?
> 
> Hält die Jacke einem gestandenen Regenschauer stand?



Das tut sie. Die Jacke ist absolut dicht und der Tascheninhalt bleibt  trocken. Perfekte Jacke zu einem gepfefferten Preis. Würde sie trotzdem wieder kaufen.

Wertung:


----------



## kroiterfee (4. August 2011)

waterproof, cheap, durable - choose two!


meine alp x shorts von gore sind auch die bombe. nur leider ist das paclite zeug so dünn. hab schon mehrere löcher drin weil ich mitm pedal hängen geblieben bin beim aufladen auf den heckträger.


----------



## Pebbi (4. August 2011)

kangal schrieb:


> Das tut sie. Die Jacke ist absolut dicht und der Tascheninhalt bleibt trocken. Perfekte Jacke zu einem gepfefferten Preis. Würde sie trotzdem wieder kaufen.
> 
> Wertung:


 
Die Wertung erfreut. 
Ich habe in meiner Sparbrötchenjacke schon so einige Saunagänge absolviert. Nachdem ich in diesem Supersommer aber schon des öfteren nach wenigen Minuten Regenguß Vollbäder unter meiner Joppe genommen habe, habe ich letzte Woche mein Urlaubsgeld auf den Kopp gehauen und mir die Mädelversion der Gore Alp-X bestellt; soll die Tage eintreffen. Ich bin gespannt und hoffe, die doch recht happige Investition wird sich lohnen.


----------



## kroiterfee (5. August 2011)

lohnt sich!


----------



## potzblitzer (6. August 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> meine alp x shorts von gore sind auch die bombe. nur leider ist das paclite zeug so dünn. hab schon mehrere löcher drin weil ich mitm pedal hängen geblieben bin beim aufladen auf den heckträger.



ich hatte die auch mal in erwägung gezogen...aber beim kurz probefahren war die so unglaublich laut, das hätt ich niemals ausgehalten auf dauer  auch das material wirkt nicht gerade sehr reißfest.

fahre nun die countdown II von gore und jacke hab ich die trailtech von platzangst. erst diese woche bin ich damit in einen extremen regenschauer reingekommen, 20min platzregen, wie unter der dusche stehen. die trailtech hält trotz ihrer "nur" 5k säule ordentlich dicht, da ging nirgends was rein, auch nicht an den reißverschlüssen. die countdown shorts war natürlich durchweicht, aber die ist auch nach 15min wieder trocken, das geht echt schnell.
kann die trailtech nur empfehlen, fahre sie bis ca. 20 grad außentemperatur, drüber wirds zu warm. aber sie hat die besten belüftungsmöglichkeiten, twinzip an den armen plus zwei öffnungen vorne an der brust plus nochmal zwei zusätzliche öffnungen an den unterarmen...wenn man da alles aufmacht ist es auch bei sonne ein super klima. und letztendlich hab ich festgestellt, dass diese belüftungsmöglichkeiten viel entscheidender sind als die atmungsaktivität an sich.


----------



## mosi1979 (6. August 2011)

Die Sache mit den Belüftungsöffnungen stimmt. Als Regenpelle hab ich eine von Rab mit event Membran. Die Atmet zwar gut, ist Helmkompatibel etc. pp. aber irgendwann kommt die Membran mit dem Abtransport nicht mehr hinterher und du hast innen eine finnische Sauna.
Sie hält den ganzen Tag komplett dicht und wiegt fast nichts aber ist eben auch wirklich nur was wenns anständig regnet oder noch besser, schüttet wie aus Kübeln.
Aufm Kurs letztens hatte unser Trainer ne angeblich wasserdichte Softshell. Naja nach 2h war er in der Mittagspause schon durchnässt, soviel dazu


----------



## Strampelmann (6. August 2011)

Eine Regenjacke ist meiner Erfahrung nach nur dann atmungsaktiv, wenn es nicht Regnet. Sonst ist sie von außen so nass, dann nix mehr durchkommt. Und noch etwas: Es geht nur Dampf duch die Klimamembranen. Ist es allerdings außerhalb der Jacke kälter als darin, kann die Feuchtigkeit auch an der Jacke kondensieren. Soll heißen: Nix atmungsaktiv. Darum lege ich darauf auch keinen Wert mehr. Wichtiger ist der Abtransport der warmen, feuchten Luft. Soll heißen: 
-An den Bündchen keine Gummizüge sondern lange Klettverschlüsse. Die sind steif und bleiben offen, die Luft kann beim Fahren einfach einströmen. 
-Irgendwo sollte die Luft entweichen können. Entweder unten am Saum (kein Gummizug) oder über Zip-Öffnungen unter den Achseln (sehr gut) oder über Öffnungen am Rücken. Dafür ist manchmal der obere Rückenbereich über den unteren gelegt, es bildet sich eine Art Tasche. Hat aber den Nachteil, dass es  mit Rucksack nicht mehr gut funktioniert. 
-Ein weiter Schnitt und möglichst steifer Stoff für gute Luftzirkulation.
-Ein Mesh-Innenfutter, falls die Jacke innen feucht wird liegt sie dann nicht auf der Haut. 
-Eine im Kragen verstaubare Kapuze. Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit einem Helmüberzug gemacht. Es regnet nicht in die Augen, das Blickfeld ist nicht eingeschränkt wie bei einer Kapuze und unter dem Rand des Helms geht auch noch Luft durch, ein wenig Belüftung ist also auch noch da. 

Ich fahre so seit 10 Jahren ca. 10km zur Arbeit und zurück. Täglich, bei jedem Wetter, und ich kann es mir nicht leisten duchgeschwitzt anzukommen.


----------



## Goldi03421 (6. August 2011)

@Strampelmann: Gute Erläuterung zum Thema. Was fährst denn für Jacken? Welche kannst du empfehlen?


----------



## kangal (7. August 2011)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> waterproof, cheap, durable - choose two!
> 
> 
> meine alp x shorts von gore sind auch die bombe. nur leider ist das paclite zeug so dünn. hab schon mehrere löcher drin weil ich mitm pedal hängen geblieben bin beim aufladen auf den heckträger.



Ich habe meine Jacke mal nach einem Sturzschaden (Rad und Jacke sind allein hingefallen, ICH stürze ja nicht !!! ) reparieren lassen. Perfekte Arbeit! Jacke ist nicht nur wasserdicht, die Reparatur ist noch nicht mal sichtbar. Ist vielleicht was für Dich.
http://www.weidner-sportmoden.de/reparatur-center.htm

gruss tom


----------



## Strampelmann (7. August 2011)

Ich habe eine Jacke von Regatta, die kann ich voll und ganz empfehlen. Obwohl alle Schilder noch drin sind, kann ich kein Modell finden, tut mir leid. Auf dem Ärmel steht "X-Vert performance".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (9. August 2011)

Ich habe mir heute beim Franz eine Endura Helium geschossen (80 Euro Schnäppchen).
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/ENDURA-Helium-Jacket-Windjacke-schwarz/dp/B0042XJQ8S"][/ame]
Super leicht und ein sehr kleines Packmaß. bin auf den ersten Praxistest gespannt.


----------



## DerUnbeugsame (9. August 2011)

@ Strampelmann

Weißt du evtl. noch, wann und wo du die gekauft hast?

Wie teuer war die?

Ist es vielleicht die hier

http://www.mctrek.de/yeahshop/shop/detail.php4?artnr=4014396&nval=Regatta-Mania-Regenjacke-Herren


----------



## Goldi03421 (9. August 2011)

Beim Franz? Was das denn? 



Board-Raider schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute beim Franz eine Endura Helium geschossen (80 Euro Schnäppchen).
> http://www.amazon.de/ENDURA-Helium-Jacket-Windjacke-schwarz/dp/B0042XJQ8S
> Super leicht und ein sehr kleines Packmaß. bin auf den ersten Praxistest gespannt.


----------



## Board-Raider (9. August 2011)

Fahrrad Franz XXL hat noch bis ende dieser Woche auf sämtliche Kleidungsstücke 20% Rabatt.

ich war speziell in Mühlheim-Kährlich.


----------



## Strampelmann (10. August 2011)

Ja, bei Mc Treck gekauft. Der Schnitt ist sehr ähnlich, aber ohne Daumenschlaufen, komplett in schwarz mit aufgedruckten Reflektorstreifen auf dem Rücken und einem eingenähtem an verschiedenen Stellen. Ist vielleicht ein Vorjahres- (oder Vorgänger-) modell. Genau so etwas solltest Du dir kaufen, komme ich bestens mit klar. 
Und wie gesagt, einen Helmüberzieher nicht vergessen.


----------



## MEGATEC (15. August 2011)

mosi1979 schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den Belüftungsöffnungen stimmt. Als Regenpelle hab ich eine von Rab mit event Membran. Die Atmet zwar gut, ist Helmkompatibel etc. pp. aber irgendwann kommt die Membran mit dem Abtransport nicht mehr hinterher und du hast innen eine finnische Sauna.
> Sie hält den ganzen Tag komplett dicht und wiegt fast nichts aber ist eben auch wirklich nur was wenns anständig regnet oder noch besser, schüttet wie aus Kübeln.
> Aufm Kurs letztens hatte unser Trainer ne angeblich wasserdichte Softshell. Naja nach 2h war er in der Mittagspause schon durchnässt, soviel dazu




Ich hab nun ca 15 - 20 Jacken von verschiedensten Herstellern in Preislagen von 100,- bis 500,- Euro getestet und habe mich auch für eine Rab und zwar die LATOK entschieden, denn das eVENT Material ist bislang das Atmungsaktivste was ich in Händen und am Körper hatte

Ein kleiner Vergleich was  eVENT im Gegensatz zu GORETEX kann, zeigt dieses Experiment das jeder zuhause nachmachen kann auch mit jedem anderen Atmungsaktiven Material....








Das Saunaproblem kenne ich, doch das entseht meist wenn die unteren Lagen mit dem Schweißtransport nicht mehr Nachkommen oder wenn die Außentemperatur höher ist als die Temperaratur des Schweißes. Auch tritt das ein wenn die Imprägnierung dahin ist und sich ein Wasserfilm auf der Oberseite der Jacke bildet der die Membranporen verschließt, anstatt das das Wasser abperlt wie bei einer funktionierenden Imprägnierung.
eVENT gilt als leistungsstärkstes Material, bezüglich der Dampfdurchlässigkeit bei gleichzeitiger Wasserdichtigkeit. In Vergleichsmessungen zeichnete sich eVENT gegenüber Gore-Tex durch einen ca. 3 bis 6 mal niedrigeren RET-Wert aus. (siehe die untenstehende WVT/WVR-Tabelle - Erklärung des RET Wertes hier : http://www.funktionstextilien.de/content/view/200/122/ )







Und diese Aussage stimmt leider gar nicht - denn es ist gerade anderes herum :


Strampelmann schrieb:


> Eine Regenjacke ist meiner Erfahrung nach nur dann atmungsaktiv, wenn es nicht Regnet. Sonst ist sie von außen so nass, dann nix mehr durchkommt. Und noch etwas: Es geht nur Dampf duch die Klimamembranen. Ist es allerdings außerhalb der Jacke kälter als darin, kann die Feuchtigkeit auch an der Jacke kondensieren. Soll heißen: Nix atmungsaktiv.



Jede Membran funktioniert nur bei hinreichendem Dampfdruckgefälle, wenn es also Innen signifikant wärmer oder feuchter als Außen ist.

Unter den Gurten z. B. eines Rucksacks findet kein Feuchtigkeitstransport statt. Ist die Imprägnierung des Oberstoffs dahin, findet ebenfalls nahezu kein Feuchtigkeitstransport mehr statt, durch einen feuchten Lappen kann man keinen Dampf leiten. 
Zum Regen siehe meine obigen Aussagen zur Imprägnierung.

Was ganz wichtig ist bei diesen Materialien ist das *Waschen*.
Viele meinen das das die Materialien schwächt - aber gerade das Gegenteil ist der Fall !

Zu wenig Waschen verstopft die Membranen mit Schmutz, Fetten und Dreck und sie können nicht mehr Funktionieren.
Deshalb steht bei den eVENT Membranen auch immer dabei: 
*PLEASE WASH ME OFTEN* 
Alerdings sollte man sich genauestens an die Waschanleitungen der Hersteller halten, dann hat man umso mehr + umso länger Freude an der Kleidung.


----------

